# Syrian still needing a name...



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's my newest addition, she still has no name as I can't think.

But here's another picture of her and you can see her colouring a little better, isn't she adorable?


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

She is gorgeous. :001_wub:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Really sad with names but she looks like a Princess, or Nibbler, or Minxy, or Peaches or you could call her Princess-Nibbler-Minxy-Peaches Sorry I know I am bad at names, she is truely gorgeous though.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Haha thank you, still at least it's a few suggestions.

My brother's girlfriend just keeps calling her Snowy lol, I think she thinks it's her hamster


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

aww shes such a cutie, how about Princess or Sparkles or Alice  Peaches is nice, Ruby, Twix :laugh: I have a Mr Chip so maybe she could be Mrs Chip?? :lol:

what kind of name are you after?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> aww shes such a cutie, how about Princess or Sparkles or Alice  Peaches is nice, Ruby, Twix :laugh: I have a Mr Chip so maybe she could be Mrs Chip?? :lol:
> 
> what kind of name are you after?


I like your names I have a Princess-Sparkle and an Alice so they are the best


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> aww shes such a cutie, how about Princess or Sparkles or Alice  Peaches is nice, Ruby, Twix :laugh: I have a Mr Chip so maybe she could be Mrs Chip?? :lol:
> 
> what kind of name are you after?


Hehe thank you.

I really don't know, after having about 30+ hamsters in my lifetime and three litters, it's hard to think of a name for her. I've never had one of her colour before so I'm surprised I can't think of a unique name for her.

I'm sure I will at some point and thanks for your suggestions


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww she is a pretty girl  what about cindy or wilma or pebbles :arf:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I like your names I have a Princess-Sparkle and an Alice so they are the best


I have an Alice :thumbup: obviously my Alice is twilight related, i have a Bella as well  my gorgeous girl meeces! :001_wub:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

she is cute i would call her fluffy sounds cute lol


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the suggestions!!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Rosalie or Esme


----------



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

What about Lacey or moon light


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

she is so cuet, i would call her princess sparkly bum


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I had hamsters called Phoenix, Dakota and Harriet if that helps 

*Heidi*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

She is gawgess She looks like an Angel to me... she is so cute..


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

She is a Lola, Meka, Molly, Daisy, Marge, Lilly or Ivy.................:lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I second Angel, I have an Angel hamster and she is the sweetest hamster I have ever known so its a good name :thumbup:.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the suggestions!!
I'm still thinking, lol, quite liking Lily at the moment!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lily is a lovely name.. I aven't got a clue where Chewie bears name came from..lol and fred just suited him..lol Princess Neeco had something to do with xmas as in st nicholas that started Nico but the x girlfriend is called Nic and he wasn't happy lol cause the kids told him so it change slightly to Nee co.

The babe I keep I think is going to be Florence.. flo'..lol

I like my name to be in groups so the mice cause I got them in pairs are Bill and Ben and peter and paul..lol the budgies are famous people..lol Elvis Sonny and I had prescilla and Buddy holly..lol


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol cool names.
All my hamsters have had random names really, just something that came in to my head at the time.
But the last two I struggled to name, probably because I've had many hamsters lol.
My other hamster is called Crystal.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL I do like Lily but do you remember Dynasty??

What was joan collins name.. Wasn't it Alexis?? lol they could be the arch rivals of dynasty.. LMAO..

I had cats Tom black and white.. and Gerry was all grey.. And also Mork and Mindy..lol


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol, no I don't even know it haha.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I have decided that my new girlie is going to be called Lily 
x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> I have decided that my new girlie is going to be called Lily
> x


Oooooh good choice, I always said if I had another daughter I would call her Lily.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

EmzieAngel said:


> I have decided that my new girlie is going to be called Lily
> x


That was my previous cinnamon syrian hamster's name  She lived for over 3 years so that name might be lucky  x


----------

